# Help droid x keeps rebooting due to failing update!!!!!!!



## ajm135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok so my story is as follows. Before i even did the update to .605 for that stupid keyboard update fix(which is supposedly a step backwards in performance) ive been rooted for a while but at some point i noticed i couldnt get into Clockwork mod recovery. Every time my phone would reboot it would hang on the moto logo and i would have to do a battery pull. Well i ignored it. Then i got tired of being prompted to update to teh .605 and deciced to do it one morning. Well guess what with my recovery screwed up(by the way there is a great and simple solution to this on this website just didnt know about it at the time) it never installed the update. So I would battery pull numerous times and it start up like normal. BUT EVERY LIKE 3mins OR LESS IT WOULD POWER OFF BY ITSELF!!!. Well with some planning and googling and finding the solution to my double jepordy i finally got clockwork recovery( if youd like more detail on how i did it just post a request in your message). As happy as i was with that my phone was still having the same issue with the failed update and forcing it self off after a few mins. SO if anyone has any kind of solution that doesnt require to wipe and all that please let me know. Ive tried wiping the dalvik cache but not much more i can do. I was hoping to maybe try a manual update but i havent been able to find a .zip format one just yet. IF someone has one or way to stop the force rebooting let me know. Im comfortable with adb so if there is a method that way again let me know


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

Wipe cache and fix permissions and wipe dalvik again in cwr. I failed the update because of the changes I made to my system, and knew it would fail. I was getting lots of fc and other issue, but running smooth now. Just a note on doing this. The next boot will take longer than normal.


----------



## ajm135 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey man thanks a million times a million. The one thing i never thought about was just wiping the cache partition. I would wipe the dalvik cache but it wasnt enough. But again it worked fantastic you saved me a lot of time and headache. Freaking love you(no ****). Nah but seriously so happy that worked. I had worked so hard to try to fix it and all it took was a post on rootzwiki and an awsome replier to solve my woes


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

You could have also just gone into the system/app folder and renamed the Blurupdater.apk to blurupdater.bak and it would have stopped trying to even dl the update.


----------

